# Got my first batch of logs all sawed up



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I finished sawing all the logs that i got with my saw today. there ended up being two oak logs in the batch. only one of the maple logs were not spalted. after tallying it all up i have somewhere between 700-800 bft on my drying foundations. check out the pics i took (or were taken of me) let me know if you have any suggestions on anything you see.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

here are my remaining pics. one of my larger boards and the other two are my drying foundations loaded with lumber (oak on the left and maple on the right)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Only thing that jumped off the page is to keep your stickers closer together. Looks like they're about 24" apart. You can get by with 16" but you'll have straighter lumber if you keep them 12" on the oak. It moves pretty good. I don't know about Maple (other than boxelder which is quite stable) but I hear it's real prone to sticker stain so I'll the let maple offciando's cover that one. I think you want to cut stickers from the maple slabs so it's the same MC and species. Or else use 1" PVC that you've ripped in half. And always put your most valuable lumber on the bottom of the stack. 

You'll also want to get that mill up off the ground because you'll bury in sawdust alone before you know it. Other than that all I can say is great job. You now have a healthy addiction. You'll never look at a tree the same again. :no:


----------

